# mint sur Sl ?



## keven (25 Juin 2017)

bonjour , j ai besoin d aide je voudrais mettre mon imac mi 2007(10.6 car tout est obsolète les navigateur etc... )en dual boot avec linux,
j ai installer refind ( ça fonctionne) , fait une partition sur mon DD ,le problème est sur la clé bootable , je ne trouve pas d application qui puisse le faire" mac linux usb loader"quitte de manière imprévue. taper des ligne de commande dans le terminal sans résultat, quelqu' un aurait une idée 2 jours que j' y suis j ai mal à la tête ^^. cdlt


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2017)

Bonjour.
Il faut déjà t'assurer de bien prendre la bonne distribution pour ton Mac. Normalement c'est AMD64 (ton mac a une architecture 64 bits).
Ensuite il te faut une clef USB suffisamment grande (mais je suppose que tu l'as déjà).
Enfin, pour créer la clef à partir de l'image ISO, tu as différentes méthodes mais, effectivement, ça ne fonctionne pas toujours aisément.
Commence par essayer avec Etcher. Je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne sur Snow Leopard mais tente le coup car il est simple et efficace.
Tu as aussi UNetbootin que j'ai aussi utilisé avec succès (mêmes remarques).
Tu peux aussi parcourir la documentation de Ubuntu, toujours utile.


----------



## keven (29 Juin 2017)

bonjour, etcher je connais pas, je vais voir si y aurait un version pour snow leopard, unetbootin j ai essayé ça ne fonctionne pas ,  j ai lu que la clé qu on fait à partir d un mac avec unetbootin n est bootable que pour windows ou linux , mais pas pour le mac.
Et j ai lu pas mal de chose , le problème c est que je suis pas à  jour , je serais sous yosemite ou autre y aurait pas de soucis .
ça m embête  de devoir mettre à la déchetterie mon vieux imac ,j aurais voulu lui donner une deuxième vie


----------



## BlueG3 (15 Juillet 2017)

bonjour , 
normalement EFI apple supporte le démarrage standard EFI , il faut pour cela 
-casser le démarrage par défaut sur un os x bootable ( reset NVRAM ) -- ne pas remettre le disque en demarrage par defaut 
-démarrer sur cle USB avec ALT enfoncée , et il devrait proposer le démarrage sur la clé

- pour la copie de la clé cf http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=395883


----------



## daffyb (15 Juillet 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Il faut déjà t'assurer de bien prendre la bonne distribution pour ton Mac. Normalement c'est AMD64 (ton mac a une architecture 64 bits).
> Ensuite il te faut une clef USB suffisamment grande (mais je suppose que tu l'as déjà).
> Enfin, pour créer la clef à partir de l'image ISO, tu as différentes méthodes mais, effectivement, ça ne fonctionne pas toujours aisément.
> ...


Juste par curiosité, il fait quoi de plus qu'un dd Etcher ? parce qu'il pèse quand même 68Mo !


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2017)

Pas beaucoup plus ; sans doute un test de copie.
Mais pour ceux qui ne veulent pas utiliser les commandes en mode texte, c'est le plus simple... [certes, il est paradoxal de ne pas utiliser la ligne de commande et de vouloir installer Linux ]


----------



## mac fleuri (15 Mai 2018)

Bonjour
De mon côté, je n'ai pas le même problème : je n'arrive pas à installer refind ...
J'avais déjà auparavant effectué la manip avec succès, mais pas moyen de refaire ça bien.
Lorsque je redémarre mon mac (book 2006 Snow Leopard 10.6.8), refind ne s'affiche pas
M'envoie sur le grub de ubuntu (je pensais que la réinstallation de SL allait l'effacer ; visiblement pas)
Etonnament, lorsque je maintiens la touche alt enfoncée au démarrage, apparaît SSD, et ça m'envoie sur Snow Leopard ; c'est déjà ça
Je continue à chercher


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Salut *Marc
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > et de partitions 

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque. En faisant déjà avoir si le disque interne est multi-partitionné.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2018)

mac fleuri a dit:


> Bonjour
> De mon côté, je n'ai pas le même problème : je n'arrive pas à installer refind ...
> J'avais déjà auparavant effectué la manip avec succès, mais pas moyen de refaire ça bien.
> Lorsque je redémarre mon mac (book 2006 Snow Leopard 10.6.8), refind ne s'affiche pas
> ...


Du coup, est-il vraiment nécessaire d'avoir rEFInd ? À ce que je comprends tu parviens à démarre sur Linux (par défaut) et sur Snow Leopard (appui sur _alt_ au démarrage) donc rEFInd n'est pas d'une grande utilité.
Lorsque tu réinstalles rEFInd, tu n'as aucun message d'erreur ? Quelle procédure utilises-tu : le script *refind-install* ou une installation manuelle ?

Par ailleurs, si Linux _et_ Snow Leopard sont installés sur le Mac, alors il a au moins deux partitions (plutôt trois, en fait)


----------



## mac fleuri (16 Mai 2018)

bompi a dit:


> À ce que je comprends tu parviens à démarre sur Linux (par défaut) et sur Snow Leopard (appui sur _alt_ au démarrage) donc rEFInd n'est pas d'une grande utilité.



certes, c'est assez juste.



macomaniac a dit:


> Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :
> et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)
> 
> 
> tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > et de partitions



ça, ça va, je sais faire, je crée mes clés bootables avec le tuto de ubuntu en lignes de commandes ; mais merci de détailler autant !
or donc :


```
$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     209.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         25.5 GB    disk0s3
   4: 0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D847                         15.3 GB    disk0s4
```
qu'en conclure ? que boot camp a créé une partition microsoft Basic Data ?, mais que ubuntu ne s'est pas installé dessus ; soit.


----------



## mac fleuri (16 Mai 2018)

Bon
en désespoir de cause, j'ai fini par installer linux mint en virant les autres partitions
j'aime avoir un système un peu élégant dans les installations
ça ne concerne plus tout à fait ce post
manque de pot : l'installateur a planté ; n'a pas pu installer grub ; certainement un résidu de la précédente install
ooouuh, je vais ranger tout ça à la poubelle, moi


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2018)

Grub ainsi que rEFInd installent leurs exécutables dans le volume *EFI* de la partition *disk0s1* (volume monté automatiquement dans le temps du boot).

Tu n'as qu'à monter ce volume par la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```


et lister tout ce qu'il y a dans le volume *EFI* par la commande :


```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


tu devrais vite voir une distribution de fichiers de grub. 

Si rEFInd s'installe > tu devrais voir un dossier *refind* dans le volume *EFI*. Et si tu passes la commande :

```
nvram -p
```


qui affiche les variables de la *NVRAM* > à la variable *efi-boot-device* (appareil de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI*) --> tu dois avoir une adresse pointant au *boot_loader* de rEFInd dans le  volume *EFI* : un § malaisé à déchiffrer mais qui doit se terminer par : 
	
	



```
<string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string>
```


En résumé : l'existence d'un dossier *refind* d'exécutables dans le volume *EFI* + une adresse à la variable *efi-boot-device* de la *NVRAM* mentionnant au final le *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi* --> tu as l'assurance que rEFInd est fonctionnel.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2018)

Note quand même qu'il s'agit d'un vieux bidule avec Snow Leopard. Ce qui signifie que rEFInd peut encore s'installer directement dans la partition de Snow Leopard et pas dans la partition spéciale (ESP pour _EFI System Partition_ dans la documentation de rEFInd) ; dans les versions ultérieures, c'est plus compliqué à cause des nouveautés de macOS (chiffrement, partitions virtuelles et tout le toutim).

En fait, ce serait moi, je ferais rustique et simple ; en admettant souhaiter avoir SL et Linux installés sur le disque :

je redémarrerais sur le volume d'installation de SL (DVD ou clef USB) ;
reformaterais entièrement le disque en créant (dans cet ordre) :
une partition pour SL ;
une partition FAT32 pour le _swap_ de Linux ;
une autre partition FAT32 pour le système Linux ;

j'installerais Snow Leopard tout propret (ou éventuellement par clonage mais dans ce cas, en virant toute trace résiduelle de rEFInd) ;
j'installerais Linux sans installer Grub en utilisant les partitions créées ci-devant et en les reformatant ;
je redémarrerais sous SL et installerais rEFInd "à l'ancienne", _i.e._ dans la partition (HFS+/J) de SL.
Dans le temps, c'est ce que je faisais et ça marchait très bien.
Sur des vieux Macs, c'est vraiment peu utile de se compliquer la vie.

De fait, aujourd'hui, je ne conserverais qu'un SL de quelques GB (au cas où), le reste étant dédié à Linux.

(cela dit, j'ai redémarré la semaine dernière un vieux MacBook de cette époque sur SL et j'étais surpris de la réactivité du système ; on s'habitue à avoir des systèmes peu efficients, complexes et surchargés de fonctions peu utiles et retrouver un système simple et réactif est une bonne surprise)


----------



## mac fleuri (20 Mai 2018)

Yep
Merci de vos réponses


bompi a dit:


> Ce qui signifie que rEFInd peut encore s'installer directement dans la partition de Snow Leopard


C'est effectivement je pense ce que j'ai fait (enfin, qu'un ami m'a -beaucoup- aidé à faire)

Donc pour les partitions, puisque je l'avais oublié, et que j'ai paniqué devant "faire autre chose" de l'installation de Mint :
(Les tutos de doc.ubuntu.org me font assez vite flipper ; ils sont très complets, mais même en suivant pas à pas... :
" *Installation de rEFind*
Suivez les instructions de la page dédiée."
(Ah bin oui, voilà...)

Donc pour les partitions, bêtement :

> SSD
>> OSX
>> disk03s3 (en ext4)
>> Linux Swap

Ca ne dit pas où est installé refit, mais je pense sur "OSX"


```
diskutil mount disk0s1 
Unable to find disk for disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
ls: /Volumes/EFI : No such file or directory
```

le grub s'affiche toujours au démarrage, mais après refit, il faut juste le régler à 0s d'affichage semblerait-il
Et ce sera bien.

Est-ce le bon endroit (et déontologiquement acceptable sur ce forum) pour faire de la réclame pour mon ami qui est bénévole dans une asso qui s'appelle "Le Recyclage Lodèvois" ; parce que les forums malgré tout ne remplacent parfois pas un contact humain ! 
En tout cas, merci de vos retours



bompi a dit:


> cela dit, j'ai redémarré la semaine dernière un vieux MacBook de cette époque sur SL et j'étais surpris de la réactivité du système


c'est clairement l'objectif, après avoir acheté un SSD !
il me fallait juste une partition linux pour les besoins internet (avoir le firefox le plus récent, qui ne s'installe pas sur SL, et qui permet d'afficher correctement bien des sites internet)


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mai 2018)

Je ne m'étais pas avisé de ceci (dans ton tableau du disque interne) -->

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

comme tu peux le voir > la partition *disk0s1* a bien le type *EFI* > mais aucun volume *EFI* ne lui est associé

Il s'en laisse tirer plusieurs conséquences -->


la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```
 a échoué > pour la raison qu'aucun volume *EFI* montable n'existe sur la partition

*grub* ne peut pas exister dans le volume *EFI* > puisque ce dernier n'existe pas --> ton *grub* est forcément installé dans le volume *SSD*

rEFInd n'a pas pu s'installer automatiquement > parce que l'installateur récent *refind-install* du logiciel va chercher par principe le volume *EFI* de l'*ESP disk0s1* pour le monter > et y installer ses exécutables. Ce qui n'est pas possible en l'absence du volume *EFI*

Note : il est possible de recréer un volume *EFI* sur la partition *disk0s1* via une commande du Terminal.


----------



## bompi (21 Mai 2018)

Si la partition EFI n'existe pas, il _suffit_ d'installer rEFInd sur la partie de SL, sans avoir à tout recommencer ou à se lancer dans des manipulations compliquées.
Pour ce faire, comme c'est indiqué dans la documentation, il afut ajouter l'option *--notesp* au lancement de
*refind-install* (voir ici). Quelque chose comme :

```
sudo refind-install --notesp
```
(là, on suppose que tu passes la commande en étant positionné dans son répertoire : il suffira de changer le "*./*" en mettant le chemin correct si ce n'est pas le cas).


----------

